

Cycle.js: a fully reactive JavaScript framework for Human-Computer Interaction - staltz
http://cycle.js.org/

======
jessep
I am so absurdly excited about cycle. I tend to get excited about things,
true, but this feels like a coherent and elegant approach to making
interfaces.

I felt like this when I first understood React, but React is incomplete, it is
just the view layer. Flux never felt right to me, and I've been exploring
alternatives ever since I realized I didn't want to pass callbacks all the way
down my app tree. I've messed with Om, Baobab, Reflux, etc., but I never felt
like I understood the whole picture, like my toolset was complete. I had
always assumed I would use React plus something, but after reading through a
bunch of Cycle example apps, I'm enthralled.

Another thing, FRP is a paradigm that I'd looked at before, but never really
grocked. Reading cycle examples let me see how many problems I have this
approach could solve for me, even a bunch beyond the interface domain that
cycle focuses on.

Anyway, I'm pumped about it and encourage people to take a look :)

I had my moment of truth by running and reading through the examples in this
repository: [https://github.com/ivan-kleshnin/cyclejs-
examples](https://github.com/ivan-kleshnin/cyclejs-examples)

------
seivan
I couldn't find any info on this in the docs, but would there be a possibility
to use React components (JSX or regular js) inside of Cycle?

This would open up possibilities of using already done D3-react components
together with Cycle (somehow).

[http://cycle.js.org/custom-elements.html](http://cycle.js.org/custom-
elements.html)

~~~
staltz
If you can wrap the React component as a Web Component, that would be the best
format for interop in Cycle (it supports WCs out of the box). However, this
also exists: [https://github.com/pH200/cycle-
react](https://github.com/pH200/cycle-react)

